# Help/ 64483 & 64484



## AWHITACRE (Aug 30, 2010)

Doctor performed Right and Left transforaminal epidural injection at L5 level. Can this be billed as 64483 and 64484 or is this consider 1 level? Again this is a bilateral procedure 
at L5.


----------



## dwaldman (Aug 30, 2010)

The correct way to report this is 64483-50. When it says "each additional level" in the descriptor for 64484, you would want to only want to use the add on code if a separate level was performed. There is a article from MLN Matters on the 50

https://www.cms.gov/MLNMattersArticles/downloads/MM6518.pdf

You would also want to follow this concept with Facet Injections this was an issue in the past and was brought in this report.

http://oig.hhs.gov/oei/reports/oei-05-07-00200.pdf

single level use RT LT or 50
For each additional level use the add on code with the appropriate modifier


----------



## AWHITACRE (Aug 31, 2010)

Thank you for the information


----------

